# Anyone been to Tappan recently?



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Looking for any reports... saugeye, bass, crappie, white bass...


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

I fished it monday. Had a good day on crappie. Brought home about 20 with 13" being the biggest. Two saugeye both at 14". One nice largemouth about 2-1/2 lb. and a little smallmouth. No white bass. Most crappies came on minnows up tight in the wood.


----------



## Quillbilly (May 4, 2012)

Fish it Saturday morning and Monday afternoon did pretty well on crappie in the treetops both days strait minnow and minnow jig combo


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

Quillbilly said:


> Fish it Saturday morning and Monday afternoon did pretty well on crappie in the treetops both days strait minnow and minnow jig combo


good to hear quill... used to work with you at the mill... gonna hit tappan for crappies and eyes next wed. ... stuck here in the Lab working O.T..... wishin' i was fishin' ...


----------



## Quillbilly (May 4, 2012)

'Rude Dog said:


> good to hear quill... used to work with you at the mill... gonna hit tappan for crappies and eyes next wed. ... stuck here in the Lab working O.T..... wishin' i was fishin' ...


----------



## Quillbilly (May 4, 2012)

Vermillion and I are gonna hit it Tuesday....who is this?


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

Botkin in the lab...


----------



## tom8111 (Sep 20, 2014)

Crappies still on at Tappan ?


----------



## TigerTown5683 (Aug 29, 2015)

tom8111 said:


> Crappies still on at Tappan ?[/QUOTE
> 
> Fished it last Thursday. They have moved out a bit but I was able to bring in 21 keepers. Saugeye are in close though. Caught 5 keepers while I was in the crappie. About 8 fow.


----------



## tom8111 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for the update


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Went to tappan this morning. Caught 7 bass only 2 keepers. (12+ inches) 1 13.5 inch saugeye, 20 crappie, and a white bass.


----------



## ROOK (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks for the updates,im coming down for the weekend to fish it for the first time,heard its a beautiful lake


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

My buddy from work fished tappen tonight for crappie. Got 75 most round 11 inch range.not sure what he was using or how deep


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Fished from shore yesterday was real slow. What areas are best from shore there for bass/crappie Thx


----------



## pitchin (Apr 3, 2005)

Catch and release day Monday. 68 mixed bag crappie,perch, bluegill. Dark blue speckled triple tail jig when the sun was out, chartreuse twister tail when cloudy. Sunken tree tops / brush piles in about 8 ft of water.
Have fun


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Just got back from Tappan . One nice crappie and that's all she wrote. fish seem to have lockjaw. We trolled, drifted and cast our butts off...nadda.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Fished my normal spot from 6:30 until 10:00 yesterday morning. 3 keeper crappies which I allowed to live, 1 14 inch saugeye, and 1 14inch lmb. Not what I was hoping for. They just weren't interested. All on small rubber tipped with minnow.


----------



## Quillbilly (May 4, 2012)

Caught 25 crappie over 9 inches Monday with the biggest being around 12 all in blowdowns 6-12 fow. Saw other people catchin em off the riprap


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Went to Piedmont Wednesday, WOW the difference in water clarity from Tappan...Tappan is really muddy looking in comparison...maybe because of that dredging? And wow did that stink. :-(


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Tappan is never really a clear lake. Always stained. Which can be a good thing.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

piedmont is more clear due to zebra mussels. stained water is typicaly easier fishing.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

The best fishing I've ever had in my 67 years was this spring at Mosquito. WOW what a great time...3 limits of walleye (18) in 2.5 hours.
Our best day EVER from Piedmont, Tappan or Seneca is one or two saugeye for a whole day.

Catfish, well that's another story...I love catfishing!! ;-)


----------



## Fisherman Fred (Apr 29, 2014)

We had a good day at Tappan Saturday. 16 Keeper Crappie from the Shore. The exact location will not be disclosed


----------



## Luckdogg08 (Sep 7, 2012)

Going in the morning been killing the crappie and Saugeyes trolling #5 flicker shad


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Luckdogg08 said:


> Going in the morning been killing the crappie and Saugeyes trolling #5 flicker shad
> View attachment 211053


How deep and fast?


----------



## tom8111 (Sep 20, 2014)

Luckdogg08 said:


> Going in the morning been killing the crappie and Saugeyes trolling #5 flicker shad
> View attachment 211053


Good job Taking grand kids thur morn does the guy across from the 250 ramp still have minows


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

went this morning. A few keeper crappie and some really nice gills!


----------



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

The bait shop across from the ramp has minnows.


----------



## tom8111 (Sep 20, 2014)

Big Oil said:


> The bait shop across from the ramp has minnows.


Thank you


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

Caught atleast 20 eyes there last weekend and only one was a keeper.


----------



## Fisherman Fred (Apr 29, 2014)

Had a great day Saturday on Crappie. Caught around 30 Keepers between the 2 of us. Probably 70-80 all together.


----------

